# Just Signed up for First Rally Competition! Need Tips.



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

We went through this last year. Everything will be fine! 

Yes, you should bring a chair and a soft-sided or wire crate. You should get something in the mail from the show secretary saying what your armband number is. On the day of, you will go to the Rally area, set up your chair and crate near everyone else's, and get your armband from the ring steward. The ring steward will also give you a print out of the course, so you can study the signs and make a plan beforehand. You will get 10 minutes before the Novice class to walk through the course without your dog (that's where the crate comes in handy). Novice B will go first, then Novice A, in numerical order of armbands. The trial will start with the Master level and work its way down in difficulty. Novice is usually last.

It doesn't really matter what you wear. I wore some tights with Golden Retrievers all over them at our first trial! The other days, I wore jeans, t-shirt, and my Nikes. Some people prefer to wear a nice shirt with their jeans/slacks, but I like to be comfortable and wear clothes Rocket recognizes. You don't have to dress like the conformation people and wear a suit the Queen would approve. 

My number one piece of advice is to take a deep breath and relax before you walk in the ring. That will affect your dog's performance more than anything else. If you are relaxed and normal, he will be relaxed and normal. I also advise that you get there early and let him get his wiggles out and get used to the surroundings beforehand. I like to do a couple of exercises and give a treat right before we walk in the ring (no treats in the ring), so that he will think that he's going to get another treat and do what I say. Lol

The judges tend to be extra nice to Novice A people because they know it is likely your very first time in a ring in any type of competition.  And don't worry, Goose won't forget _everything_. Between now and the trial, I would try to take him to lots of different places and practice the exercises and only give treats at the end of sequences. That way you will know what he struggles with in high distraction environments ahead of time and you will have time to work on it. If he does get a bit distracted during the trial, don't get frustrated, just clap your hands and say his name in a cheerful voice to get his focus back on you. Any harsh corrections will be penalized by the judge. Don't forget to keep a loose leash! Most Novice people get dinged or NQ for having a tight leash the whole time. 

It's nerve-racking, but you will have a ton of fun and the dog show bug will bite you hard! We are doing our second trial in about a week at a huge show in the Intermediate class and Novice B for practice. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh and don't forget to go over the rules, and download the Pocket Rally app on your phone! It has all of the signs and descriptions and it even has videos of correctly performed signs! Super handy if you totally blank out on what to do right before the trial.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't have any advice, but want to say good luck!

Storm and I have been doing Rally classes and she loves it, but I don't know that we'll ever compete because she's such a nervous girl.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

There's some good advice above. It really would help a lot if you were able to observe a trial before trying to compete. Even viewing some youtube videos of competition runs would help. You don't mention whether it's an indoor or outdoor event. This can make a big difference for some dogs, especially if all their training has been in the other environment. In preparation, if you haven't done so, you should take your training "on the road", _i.e._, train in a variety of locations and see how your dog does. Good luck!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

mbrod12 said:


> Just signed up for our first Rally competition! There was one only an hour away so I figured I may as well give it my best shot. There are no classes around here so we have been learning the signs on our own and practicing at home for fun the last few months. Here's the kicker- I've never been to a dog competition in my life. To say I'm nervous would be understating it! What do I need to bring? Will I need one of those soft sided crates and a chair? Do you know the course layout before the competition or is it a surprise on the day of? What on earth do you even wear? I have NO idea what to expect or do. Literally ANY tips for handling competition day are appreciated.
> 
> Also- what should I do if I get in the ring and Goose forgets everything he knows? Is this a common occurrence for Rally Novice A entries?
> 
> I'm so excited to give this a try but also so dang nervous!



1. Remember that your dog will be on leash the entire time. 

2. Remember you can talk to your dog. 

3. You cannot take food INTO the ring, but you can use food OUTSIDE the ring to warm up your dog. 

4. Sometimes they hand out maps when you pick up your number, but otherwise the judges will likely tape up the course map outside the ring early enough to let people confab around it and figure out what they need to warm up on or ask fellow trainers how to do. And yes, even very experienced trainers forget how to perform a sign once in a while. 

5. You are TIMED while you are out there, but that only matters if you are close in score to somebody else. 

6. You get to go out into the ring to "walk" the course before your class. Which means you get to have a feel for how to handle your dog (without your dog). Some people like to go out there and see if there are any traps or issues for their dogs during the walkthrough. You can also ask the judge a question if there is a lot of confusion over 1 sign which the other people are unsure about as well, for example. 

A trap can be an "about turn" in front of an open gate. Not an issue for novice, because your dog is on leash, but your dog may forge forward to leave the ring because of an opening right in front of him. 

7. You need to bring a crate because of the walk through. And ideally, when you arrive, try to find a spot for your dog where it's low traffic - just because he's probably not going to be used to a lot of noise and activity. 

8. Smile and stretch/shake your shoulders to get loosened up. When you are nervous and tense, it goes down the leash and the dog can feel it. There's really nothing to be nervous or rattled about. With your dog on leash + you're the only person and dog in the ring, there's very little that can go wrong. This should be easy and fun. Really - have fun. Rally is supposed to be fun + a chance to show off your dog.

9. Completely opposite of conformation. Talk to the judge and make sure s/he knows that you are new and nervous. Most will be very nice to newbies.

***

Arrive at least 40 minutes early (before rally starts) just so you have some time to catch your breath and relax. 

You don't need your paperwork exactly - but sometimes it helps if the club isn't that organized as far as having names printed out in the catalog. You mainly need to know your armband number when you arrive. 

Small tip for armbands - tear about 1/2" on each side to make a notch for the rubber band. Put the rubber band on the armband and then just slide the armband up your arm. And it needs to go on your left arm.


----------



## mbrod12 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thank you all SOOO much. I've watched a ton of videos on Youtube so I know what the actual judged portion looks like but it was more the logistics about how the behind the scenes stuff works that I was confused about. I'll go shopping for a soft sided crate this weekend and will maybe even get a wagon to help roll all this stuff into the building.

I have the Pocket Rally app! I will probably brush up on some of the more confusing signs but it's so helpful to know that you get to walk the course beforehand and ask questions. Some of the signs are confusing and I was worried about forgetting a sign mid course. No anymore!

One last thing, do they sell food at these events or do I need to pack some stuff for the humans to eat? lol.

You all have seriously made me feel so much better. THANK YOU!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Whenever you get to a show, leave your dog in the car, along with your chair and crate. Go walk into the building and see what is happening. How many rings, 1, 2, 5? Which rings will you be in? Where is the area for crates? Not all buildings allow crates ringside, sometimes they have to be in a separate room. Read the premium for all the information. Find out where your dog can potty, they will have a specific area. Once you are completely fine with the lay of the land, go back and get your crate and chair. Put a bowl of water inside the crate. Then go get your dog. Then you're ready for any reactions your dog might have. Make sure to wait at each door. Do not assume that other dogs are well trained just because you are at an obedience trial. So keep close track of your dog. You can't use a pinch collar, but you can put a wrap around your dog's waist with the leash to help them be in control. Shows can be loud. They can be busy. They can be super scary for a dog if they've never been in that building before. So take it easy when you enter. Make sure to get out of the way of door swings. You want your dog to have a good time and be relaxed in the ring. Shows can be very stressful for people, so your dog is going to have a lot of emotion coming over them when they walk into the building. 

Is there any way you can visit a show before this one so you can see what they are like? Maybe one in the building you will be in? Also in the future consider stewarding, it's a great way to learn about shows and learn about judges.

Good luck and have a wonderful time!


----------



## mbrod12 (Nov 20, 2017)

So I don't need to just roll into the arena with my wagon loaded down with the crate and supplies and the leashed dog in my other hand? In the little booklet where the sign up form was it says something about the crate area being ringside. Leaving him in the car would make me awfully nervous. It gets hot here in the Summer!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

mbrod12 said:


> So I don't need to just roll into the arena with my wagon loaded down with the crate and supplies and the leashed dog in my other hand? In the little booklet where the sign up form was it says something about the crate area being ringside. Leaving him in the car would make me awfully nervous. It gets hot here in the Summer!


Have you been in this building before? If not, it might be easier to at least look inside the building to kind of see the lay of the land. When it’s hot, it’s hard I know. Is the building you are going into air conditioned?


----------



## mbrod12 (Nov 20, 2017)

It will be air conditioned so no worries there. I'll probably just peak my head in the door really fast to get an idea of where to go and set up. This is in April so the weather won't be too terribly hot.

Thanks for the help everyone! Hopefully I won't look like a fish out of water when I show up now!


----------

